# MicroFire Patrol (W3NR) 35W HID



## gopajti (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello guys, you know my english is not too good, but, I made some photos, and videos of my biggest and brightest flashlight, I hope you like it.

*MicroFire Patrol (W3NR) 35W HID*

details:

35W bulb (3000h lifespan)
Color temp. 7000K
3500 lumens
Built-in Lithium-polymer battery (5000mAh) comes with charger (Input: 100-240V~50/60Hz, Output 13.3V, 1200mA) charging time about 6hrs
Runtime: 90 minutes
I don't know exactly how many lux, but MicroFire says 98000lux (2m!) or pro-light.jp measured 75000+lux (2m)
Size: 115mm (head), 323mm (length), 50mm (body)
Weight: 1350g

Very robust, excellent build quality and anodizing, absolutely no scratching, clean and smooth threads























































































































All pics in higher res, here

*http://indafoto.hu/autoart/microfire*


----------



## Lips (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice Review!

Love that SMO reflector. On the last video you had the dogs howling :twothumbs


----------



## alby26 (Jun 25, 2012)

Fantastic Beamshot!
The throw of patrol is very impressive.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice! Microfire has always had a great design! 

The big 4" SMO certainly helps the throw, 75-98K @ 2M translate to 300-400 klux @ 1 meter, ~ 40W Polarion kind of throw, very impressive


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pity about the 7000K bulb, do they make a 4300k one?


----------



## gopajti (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you guys!

Fusion, Patrol comes with 7000K color temp. only. No 4300K or other version.

Other,

*Optional accessories*

- KN DC vehicle charger
- G2 Red filter, 600nm
- G2 Yellow filter, 450nm
- G2 Blue filter, 480nm
- G2 Green filter, 530nm
- G2 IR filter, 850nm
- G2 UV filter, 365nm
- G2 Protection sheath (Silicon rubber drop protection sheath)


----------



## alby26 (Jun 26, 2012)

gopajti said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Fusion, Patrol comes with 7000K color temp. only. No 4300K or other version.




It's a pity , the 4300k tint is so nice !


----------



## Joe_torch (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice review & video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, nice looking and great performing! Thanks for posting. Now if they added a lower CCT option, I imagine there'd be a ton of interest.

Wilkey


----------



## gopajti (Jun 26, 2012)

house distance: 220m (241 yards, 722 feet)


----------



## trgrhppy (Jun 26, 2012)

This info is very interesting. I've been looking for a somewhat affordable light that would out-perform my SR-90. The Microfire would probably cost the better part of $500.00?


----------



## gopajti (Jun 27, 2012)

trgrhppy

Price in Europe, 459 EUR. This is full package, incl. charger and battery

battery: 145 EUR
bulb: 107.95 EUR


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice flashlight, great beam shot! But also very expensive.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes. Unfortunately, MicroFire is a small manufacturer, this is the reason why expensive they flashlights. eg. The Pioneer III (SST-90 LED with lens system and active cooling) this flashlight more expensive than Patrol, but I think they made only 50pcs. I hope understand.


----------



## jax (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice job! I noticed your light doesnt have the "arc shield" that mine does,a black thing that covered the top of the HID bulb.Did you remove this? do you know what i am talking about?


----------

